# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  How much over spot would you pay for silver?

## 123tim

I was wondering how much over spot a person should expect to pay for silver?

I know that a lot of people say that they pay close to the spot price at local dealers - I seem to have no luck finding local dealers interested in selling anything.

Is there a percentage calculation that works for coins as well as silver bars?  The kitco website seems to have good recommendations for silver coins but I can't seem to find any recommendations for silver bars.

As an example, I've noticed that 1 ounce silver bars seem to be going for around $22.00 (on ebay)when spot price is $19.00.  Is this a good price?  

Thank you.

----------


## pacelli

Check these guys out:  http://www.bulliondirect.com/catalog/

They have silver bars/rounds at around 20.00 and that doesn't include shipping!  Plus at 1 oz you can't choose whether you get a bar or round.

At 18.88 / ounce right now I think silver is too high to buy, at least for me.

----------


## Johnnybags

for a box of nickels that are at a 15% discount to metal, not even including transportation and fabrication costs. Preferably uncirculated for maximum value. In 2009 they will be made of zinc or some other crap. My guess is the last year its made, probably this year, will be worth 300.00 overnight on the change. Maximum loss? Well, its always worth what you paid in dollars. Best risk/reward ratio around. Warning: The banks do not like it as a common occurence. Some are downright nasty so talk your favorite teller into it and do not abuse the privelage.

----------


## rapidtrends

As more and more people wake up to the fact that gold and silver are the only real money, supply and demand factors will force people to pay premiums that will increase over spot market prices if you want physical.

Happened the exact same way in the last bull market run in precious metals, and it will happen that way in this one.

My firm has never had a problem with supply as we have Institutional Accounts with some of the largest LBMA refineries in the world, we get metal before mints do in some cases.

You are welcome to PM me for more info.

----------

